# Looking to adopt this guy. Pure bred?



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

2 year old GSD I found in my search for a GSD to help out! I received these two pictures. His paws look small, could anyone tell me whether they think he is or isn't pure bred? I'd assume if he isn't, he's mixed with something very similar to a GSD...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

In person is best, looks like a sable GSD and his paws are distorted by the angle - his feet look a little big/splayed to me - the splayed part that can happen in dogs tied out, kenneled. He may have had an ear hematoma or that ear is just tipped. He's a handsome dog!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's adorable, looks like a purebred or at least a very high content mix


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks to me like a purebred sable GSD. Badly in need of a nail trim. That could be why his toes look like that. His paws are not small.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

He looks just like one of my clients who is a sable working line gsd. I think he looks good overall, a few things but nothing a little tlc won't fix. If you meet him and you get along and his health checks out, I would do it. Wishing you the best


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> He looks just like one of my clients who is a sable working line gsd. I think he looks good overall, a few things but nothing a little tlc won't fix. If you meet him and you get along and his health checks out, I would do it. Wishing you the best



Tell your client about the importance of nail trimming.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

My vote is for purebred. My pup's sire has a tipped ear like that (really only noticeable when he runs). I find it endearing.


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you guys SOOO much for the replies!!! I really like the look of this guy, and his description says he's good with cats (which is very important to us). My girlfriend has her heart set on a purebred, as did I, so I wanted to be able to back it up by some people who are very educated on the breed such as yourselves, and you've given me the information I need!

For what it's worth, I don't need any AKC paperwork or anything like that. I just want a German Shepherd and all the experiences that come with one, so I wanted to make sure I was getting one!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> Thank you guys SOOO much for the replies!!! I really like the look of this guy, and his description says he's good with cats (which is very important to us). My girlfriend has her heart set on a purebred, as did I, so I wanted to be able to back it up by some people who are very educated on the breed such as yourselves, and you've given me the information I need!
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't need any AKC paperwork or anything like that. I just want a German Shepherd and all the experiences that come with one, so I wanted to make sure I was getting one!


I think you are going to have a lot of fun. You and your girlfriend. I congratulate you all. With proper training, socialization, and a good routine, your family will have the time of their life with a GSD! In my own experience, adopting a rescue/shelter dog the bond is very strong and they are very loyal! You have great stuff to look forward to


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I think you are going to have a lot of fun. You and your girlfriend. I congratulate you all. With proper training, socialization, and a good routine, your family will have the time of their life with a GSD! In my own experience, adopting a rescue/shelter dog the bond is very strong and they are very loyal! You have great stuff to look forward to


I'm anxiously awaiting to hear back from the rescue. I filled out the adoption application last night. I'm hoping I can meet him soon!


----------

